# lunging and barking when on lead



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone longtime lurker, I have 2 Goldens ages 4 and 2 both fixed. My problem is when we meet another dog when they are on lead they lunge and bark and growl, the display is very embarrassing since the other dog owners have no idea my boys are very friendly when off lead. It just happened today on our walk, the other dog didn't seem have done anything other than look their way. Cutter and Tug otherwise are the normal happy Goldens we all love. But I need to stop this behavior, can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!:wavey: I am actually having the same issue with Mako (2yr old) & Max (9yr old)....both fixed.... We recently adopted Max (5 months ago) and when we walk both dogs together and another dog comes by they lunge...bark and act like they want to fight with the strange dog! They are both super friendly and never bit anyone let alone another dog. I hope we both get some good advice! 
Please post pics of Cutter & Tug


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Have they been to obedience classes? 

My Bear did this (rarely does it now). And we've been advised to take obedience classes and to increase socialization opportunities.


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Cutter has been to class , Tug has been home schooled. I have feeling I maybe part of the problem, I try to relax when I see another dog coming ,but I'm also thinking oh **** here we go again.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

How are they went walked separately?


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

not sure I usually always walk them together


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I would suggest walking each of them separately and seeing how they behave on their own. You may well find that they behave completely differently, plus it's likely they're feeding off each other's behaviour when they both carry on the way you've described. 

While walking either one individually, you could try asking him to sit when you're still far enough away from the other dog to remain in control. Have some high-value treats on hand, and give lots of praise as well as a food reward whenever he focuses on you and remains calm. Once you find the dogs are behaving appropriately on their own, you can start to gradually make the exercise more difficult by doing it when you're closer to the other dog, and eventually start working with both dogs together. 

-Anne


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*bad behavior*

First it sounds like your dogs are "feeding" off each others aggressive behavior. They might be sweet at other times, but this is aggressive behavior & should be corrected both verbally & physically if necessary. Also many times the owner of the dogs know this is a possibility of happening & THEY change their own behavior & the dogs feel this & react. In their minds protecting their owner. It is VERY important that you work on your own mannerisms to insure you're not giving them the wrong signals. Try to be confident but ready to correct when necessary. I would also try walking each dog separately without them doing this behavior & once they get back together they may not do it as a pack. These are Goldens NOT guard dogs, so this behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

halfmoon said:


> not sure I usually always walk them together


I agree about walking them separately. This is a major issue in my book, because if you lose control over these two dogs, something bad could happen. My Bear is only 73 lbs but can pull me off my feet if he tries, I cannot imagine how hard it is to hold back two lunging dogs. 

I highly recommend gentle leaders to curb the pulling. It'll take time, but you CAN train this out of them. Whenever we see something that riles Bear up, I stop the walk, put him in a sit-stay, and treat him as long as he stays. We still haven't curbed the few barks when he sees people he doesn't know, but its getting better. We've only been working on this 1-2 walks a day for 6 weeks. 

Once you've gotten the individual dogs to stop this behavior, try walking them together but have two people do this. One for each dog to focus on. And once they are reliable with two people, try walking them together with just you and see how it goes. 

I do believe they both need to go back to obedience school, if not just for a refresher. 

I wouldn't call this "aggression" but over excitability. It was recommended to me to get a book called "Control Unleashed" and work through that program. It's designed for reactive dogs (not aggressive) who need help in the impulse control department. We haven't started it but you might want to look into it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Barking and lunging at other dogs when on leash is a fairly common behavior issue dog owners run into. It can be triggered by over excitement, (leash frustration) or by fear, - neither is a punishable offence - the physical response is a result of the emotional response to the situation. A dog barking with over excitement - is, in essence, frustrated he can not meet the other dog - a dog barking in fear - wants the other dog to stay away, and the dog knows he cannot escape because he is on leash. While for sure it embarrassing behavior, the dog is behaving that way for a reason and cannot learn while in that state, regardless of the reason - focusing on teaching the dog what you want it TO DO should be your goal. With the over excited dog the goal is to help your dog to stay calm and in control, teaching and rewarding attention on you, 'proof' with all kinds of distractions, including working up to dogs at a distance that he can be successful with this, then slowly decreasing the distance as the dog can handle it. Decide what you want your dog to do when he sees other dogs on leash, teach him how in, an environment that he can learn and reward him for doing it, and then teach him to generalize the behavior (where and when). 
With a fearful dog the goal is to change how they feel about the other dog, create positive associations with them, and give them the skills they need to help them cope. Teaching and rewarding focus on you, teaching and rewarding the behavior you want, proofing in all types of situations working up to the most difficult of all, in the presence of other dogs. It is key to work at a level and distance (distance means safety for your dog) your dog can achieve success, decreasing the distance slowly, as your dog learns to better cope with the situation.
Regardless why the dog is responding 'inappropriately' changing how they feel takes time, patience, practice, repetition and reward - but it can be done.
Suggest the book 'Feisty Fido' by Patricia B. McConnell


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

thank you guys you have give me a lot of good advice, now time to put it in action. I will let you know how the boys are doing.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

halfmoon said:


> thank you guys you have give me a lot of good advice, now time to put it in action. I will let you know how the boys are doing.


Good luck!!!!!


----------

